

New wearable sensor to help with posture and movement - anddrewchang
http://kck.st/LVePiI

======
arathnam
LUMOback is one of the most promising early-stage companies out there. Great
technology that friends of mine with back problems have enjoyed beta testing
and are more than happy to pay for. I'm personally most excited for when they
might let others build apps on top of their sensor data. Solid hardware +
platform play ala AAPL :)

